# Brainwavz M5 offer - Buy 1 get 1 free @ US $35



## sandynator (Oct 30, 2014)

Guys Brainwavz M5 offer is going on till friday....
Buy 1 & get 1 free @ 35 US dollar

Buy Brainwavz M5 IEM Earphone - Black $44.50

Anyone going for it??


----------



## sandynator (Nov 4, 2014)

BUMP!!
Its very good offer...


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Nov 4, 2014)

Hey I am interested.


----------



## sandynator (Nov 4, 2014)

I just posted it for members benefit... Already got 2 sets on last friday.

 Hope you find some member to share.....

BTW customs could be levied so take that into consideration.


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 4, 2014)

^Can you provide a small comparision about sound quality


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Nov 4, 2014)

Anyone willing to share on the forum?
I am interested and sandynator how much customs did they levy on you?


----------



## ritvij (Nov 4, 2014)

^very interested! but i want the one with mic!


----------



## sandynator (Nov 4, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> ^Can you provide a small comparision about sound quality



I still have not received them yet so cannot comment on it.

From reviews it seems its warm & smooth sounding IEM. 

Brainwavz M5 Review | The Headphone List

You can google for more reviews

- - - Updated - - -



ritvij said:


> ^very interested! but i want the one with mic!



you have that option in free gift drop down menu.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Nov 4, 2014)

ritvij said:


> ^very interested! but i want the one with mic!



So shall we share???
Or you want two of them?
Where do you live?


----------



## sandynator (Nov 4, 2014)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Anyone willing to share on the forum?
> I am interested and sandynator how much customs did they levy on you?



One of my friend from Mumbai was charged around Rs.500/- when he bought Brainwavz M2 through free airmail shipping.


----------



## ritvij (Nov 4, 2014)

kunalgujarathi said:


> So shall we share???
> Or you want two of them?
> Where do you live?



yeah sure. i live in ghaziabad. you?


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Nov 4, 2014)

ritvij said:


> yeah sure. i live in ghaziabad. you?



Check PM and I live in Pune.


----------



## sandynator (Dec 18, 2014)

Finally got my package from FPO, Mumbai on 17/12/2014.
Had to return it for customs duty reassessment as duty levied was almost 100%. After lots of fighting & struggle got it reduced to 291 inr from 1690 inr  including 30 inr postal charges.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 18, 2014)

Wtf really ? you gotta pay 100% of what you just paid ? damn thats scary


----------



## sandynator (Dec 18, 2014)

Mumbai customs officials are lazy bunch especially the ones that sits in FPO.
Order booked on 31 st oct. Paid 1725 approximately. Item first came on 21st Nov. Which I returned due to heavy customs duty @1690 including 30 inr postal fees.
The package already stuck in custom for 10 + days then this heavy duty.
After a week had to visit FPO to check status. Immediately next day got assigned reassessment no. Then it was job of customs official at FPO. 

But they took almost 2 weeks for that. On 15 the called them up & to my surprise duty was reduced to 1471 even after giving all invoice & payment proofs. Just rushed to them for detail explanation &  got to know that they do not check the invoice correctly. The had taken double amount without considering free item. Fired them & got it corrected then & there. 

Mumbai customs are nightmare while Delhi is good & lenient.



- - - Updated - - -

*Pointer*
As per discussion with Mumbai customs official.....

Electronic goods below 2000 inr attracts 14% duty while above 2000 41.5%.

Electronic Gift below 2000 exempt.

For calculation purpose shipping + insurance cost if any are added to product price & in addition Customs add extra 1% on the goods as landing charges.


----------



## $hadow (Dec 18, 2014)

Hey thanks for input man regarding this under 2k exemption.


----------

